# Audio auf 2. PC Streamen



## Fleckenzwerg94 (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe für meine Audioanlage einen extra Laptop, jeodhc möchste ich mir auch manchmal etwas von meinem Hauptrechner in guter Qualität anhören, wie z.B. einen Film.
dafür jedes mal ein Kabel zur Anlage zu legen ist etwas aufwendig, daher meine Frage:
Gibt es ein Programm, mit dem ich den Ton von einem PC über das WLan übertragen und somit auf meinem anderen Rechner ausgeben kann?


LG Lukas


----------



## shadie (14. Januar 2014)

Verstehe ich das richtig, Lappi hängt an der Anlage + TV und du willst von deinem Rechner auf dem lappi Musik oder Filme Starten lassen?

Hast du ein Smartphone?

Die einfchste Möglichkeit wäre die Ordner auf deinem PC frei geben, auf dem Lappi XBMC installieren und dort die Ordner einrichten.
XBMC kannst du mit ner kostenlosen app steuern und somit vom handy aus Musik und FIlme aufm lappi starten lassen.

Falls du vom Lappi aus den Ton von deinem PC hören willst kannst du es mal mit Remote desktop probieren, vielleicht taugt der ton da was...

Wenn ich dich falsch verstanden habe entschuldige ich mich für den Post


----------



## Fleckenzwerg94 (14. Januar 2014)

So halb 

eigentlich will ich, dass der Ton, der eigentlich aus dem PC kommt aus dem Lappi kommt 
Einfach gesagt


----------



## shadie (14. Januar 2014)

Dann teste das mal mit Remotedesktop, eventuell ist der Ton darüber akzeptabel.

Wenn du damit aber Filme gucken willst würde ich dir das mit XBMC empfehlen und dann halt einfach die Ordner für den lappi freigeben...


----------



## Fleckenzwerg94 (14. Januar 2014)

bei remote desktop muss man aber doch den einen pc mit dem aderen steuern oder?
ich wollte, dass wenn ich mri z.B. ein video auf meinem rechner anschaue der Ton aus meiner Anlage kommt


----------



## shadie (14. Januar 2014)

Ich kenne leider kein einziges Programm das dass kann...

Ich weiß dass manden SOund von Soundkarte 1 auf 2 im pc weiter leiten kann,aber Ton auf einen anderen PC weiterleiten, puuuhhh sorry überfragt


----------



## Fleckenzwerg94 (15. Januar 2014)

Aber sowas wird doch nicht so schwer sein oder?
Ich mein der ton muss doch einfach nur über das netzwerk von einem PC auf den anderen


----------



## OctoCore (15. Januar 2014)

VLC kann das, dafür ist es schließlich da ... aber ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass es da einen Versatz zwischen Ton und Bild geben wird.
Das heißt also erstmal Gefummel, das lokale Bild so auszubremsen, dass es auch zum gestreamten Ton passt.


----------



## Fleckenzwerg94 (16. Januar 2014)

Ok perfekt

Kannst du mir noch erklären wie das geht?


----------



## OctoCore (16. Januar 2014)

Nicht mehr.
Vor 10 Jahren habe ich mal kräftig gestreamt - weil es eben mit VLC geht. War aber nur aus Bastelfreude - gebraucht habe ich das nie. Dann wurde der VLC als Player immer schlechter - da bin ich umgestiegen.
Aber Tutorials wird es wohl genug geben. Ist relativ simpel - wenn man es erstmal kennt. Wie immer. 
Du kannst aber definitiv den Sound separat streamen, während du dir das Video lokal anschaust - und mit einem Player sonstwo in deinem Netzwerk abhören/wiedergeben. Natürlich kannst du das Video auch komplett streamen und herausfischen, was du brauchst.  Sollte in einem Gb-Netzwerk kaum ein Problem darstellen.


----------

